

How would I go about making a peer to peer bulletin board? - ionwake

So the webpage exists on a site, but the content is pulled on a peer to peer basis.  Any ideas welcome
======
Iamahippie
Usernames with access to favorite bulletins, maybe even have short links like
tinypic.com/TyukvI, something like that. That links to the bulletin post

